# Elk guides



## Trunrth1 (Sep 3, 2017)

steelyspeed said:


> I didn't mean any offense by my post. Did you call Canada creek ranch? They only take a limited amount of hunters but it's a free hunt. Please keep us posted on your hunt!


No offense taken. I got all the areas except Canada Creek (of course).


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Trunrth1 said:


> No offense taken. I got all the areas except Canada Creek (of course).


Start calling all the guys on the landowner/guide list. You will get enough info to help you fill your tag. The DNR is also very helpful in filling your tag. Start scouting in the area around where last year's kills were made. I'm sure it was part of the package you received from the DNR. Most of the pre leg work can be done without even leaving your kitchen table. Many private land owners want the elk gone from their property.


----------

